# Porsche Hecht 485



## Chris79 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Porsche Hecht 485? Suche ein Boot für den Edersee zum Vertikal- und Schleppangeln. Ich allein bräuchte nicht so ein großes Boot, aber meine beiden Jungs beginnen gerade mit dem Angeln, wollen auf jeden Fall öfter mit und die werte Dame soll ja auch nicht am Ufer stehen bleiben...

Speziell interessiert bin ich an den Rudereigenschaften, dem Platzangebot aber auch an "Tuningtipps", denn es soll schon ein Boot werden, dass mir länger Freude bereitet. 
Leider habe ich am Edersee noch keins gesehen und nen Händler im weiteren Umkreis gibt es glaube ich auch nicht. 
Danke und Petri Heil Christoph


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Porsche Hecht 485*



Chris79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Porsche Hecht 485? Suche ein Boot für den Edersee zum Vertikal- und Schleppangeln. Ich allein bräuchte nicht so ein großes Boot, aber meine beiden Jungs beginnen gerade mit dem Angeln, wollen auf jeden Fall öfter mit und die werte Dame soll ja auch nicht am Ufer stehen bleiben...
> 
> Speziell interessiert bin ich an den Rudereigenschaften, dem Platzangebot aber auch an "Tuningtipps", denn es soll schon ein Boot werden, dass mir länger Freude bereitet.
> ...



Ich selber besitze nicht so ein Boot, aber mein Kollege der hat eines gehabt, vergleichbar ist das Ruderverhalten mit einem Kraller oder einem Chiemsee, Platz ist eigentlich genug auf dem Boot obwohl das ja relativ ist, je nach Gepäck was mitgenommen wird...
Ursprünglich wurden die Boote von Karl Schreff in Waldeck-Neetze gebaut, der Gute ist leider viel zu früh verstorben, Porsche hat dann die Formen von ihm übernommen, eigentlich kann man mit dem Boot nix verkehrt machen...es ist einfach gut, robust und vor allem günstig :m


----------



## Fr33 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Porsche Hecht 485*

Servus,

für deinen Einsatzbereich machst du mit dem Porsche Boot nix falsch. Wir haben selber eins am Altrhein (allerdings noch eins vom Schreff.... entspricht dem aktuellen Hecht 500) und sind damit eig zufrieden. 

Ist halt ein Gleiter.... finde beim Rudern (im Altrhein ist kein Motor erlaubt) merkt man das schon.

Finde für euer Vorhaben aber das Hecht 485 def zu klein. Wenn ich mit die Bilder so anschaue ist ja für 3 mann nicht mal Platz. Für 3 Mann ist das Hecht 500 schon eher was, da es eine Sitzbank mehr hat.

Gerät, 3 Angler + 1 Frau.... finde das schon fürs Hecht 500 eng. Man täuscht sich schnell mal wenn so ein Boot auf dem Trailer steht.... da wirkt es riesig. Kaum im Wasser und und bisi Gerät drinne, wirkt es schon halb so groß!

LG
Sascha


----------



## Chris79 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Porsche Hecht 485*

Hallo, 
erstmal vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten und Einschätzungen. Das mit dem Platz ist einleuchtend, da kommt schon viel an Zeug zusammen. Auch wenn wir sicherlich nicht immer zu viert auf dem Boot sind, gerüstet sein möchte ich für den Fall.
Irgendwo las ich hier: "Such dir dein Traumboot und nimm es zwei Nummern größer!"
Ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt...
Werde weiter suchen und Infos einstellen, evtl gibt es ja noch größere ruderbare Boote, die ich erst noch finden muss.
VG Chris79


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Porsche Hecht 485*

@:Chris 79 
Schau dir mal das Kraller A-54 und das Ringmaier - Sony BVL an.
Beide Boote sind Top,wobei das Ringmaier günstiger ist.


----------

